# Covid-19 Supplies



## Ma'am (Apr 11, 2020)

What do you think or what are you doing?

I used to keep many months worth of nonperishables, frozen foods and household supplies anyway just because it was more convenient but I stopped that a few years back.

Right now, I estimate that if we absolutely had to, we have enough of everything to get by for a month. (We are in the middle of moving).

Also, I feel like the worst things that could happen besides the stores being out of everything (even if due to hoarding), are:

1) If the police were spread too thin and/or there were too many people doing without. So whatever type of personal and home protection one can get and believes in is good.

2) The worst thing about getting Covid-19 would be if you could not breathe and the hospitals were short on staff or equipment. I got so stuck on this idea (we are both ex-smokers) that I ordered an oxygen concentrator but it is taking a long, long time to get here. Also, er, I don't quite understand it so I'm not even sure if it would even be that extra layer of protection. 

What do you think?


----------



## Irwin (Apr 11, 2020)

I keep a spare bottle of tequila, just in case people start hoarding it.


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 11, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I keep a spare bottle of tequila, just in case people start hoarding it.



They just might!


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 15, 2020)

Tons of rice, tons of beans, tons of flour, tons of masa. I am fine. Plus, I have a super-stocked bar. If Rome is going to burn, lemme just go rosin up my bow. I also have a decent bank account, I'm debt-free, and I grew up in a remote mountain town, so if the power grid goes tango-uniform, it's no sweat: I know how to use kerosene lanterns and candles, and I have a great abundance of both.


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 15, 2020)

It seems to me either the hoarders are stocked up now or the supply is catching up with demand. I was able to order a bunch of disposable masks online yesterday, some even n95 when before, the few that were available were being reserved for medical workers.

I was also able to order a bunch hand sanitizer, which previously was also in short supply online and largely being reserved for medical workers as well.

Also, for my online pick-up grocery shopping, previously there was a limit of two on just about everything but now the limit is four or six.

Like everyone probably, I'm eager for any hint of this situation improving.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 15, 2020)

I've always bought an extra of things when they're on sale and so usually have quite a few pantry items already stocked up to some extent, meat in the freezer, canned tuna stocked up, plenty of dried beans and rice. When things started going out of the stores I started buying basic ingredients instead of things already made (like bread). As luck(?) would have it I started a sourdough starter about a month before the quarantine which is good because I can't find yeast to buy.

Flour's scarce but not impossible to find and I now have what my husband calls my 'hoarder tote' which is just a gray plastic tote for any extra stuff that doesn't fit in the other pantry areas.

I bought barley (people had bought a lot of the rice and beans but apparently don't know what to do with barley) and when flour got scarce I started roasting that and buzzing it down in the blender. Adding that to the white all-purpose flour I can still find adds nutrition and flavor. That combo made some really nice English muffins.

Most of my gardening is done at my mom's and I help her can and freeze food so she stocks up her freezers and canning shelves and I go up to 'mom's store' for tomato soup, green beans, corn, meat and broth, jelly, chili sauce, etc. And she has chickens so that's where I get eggs.

I'm starting some seeds for a kitchen garden as soon as I grab some potting soil.


----------



## CyberWar (Apr 16, 2020)

As much as I'd like to see Covid-19 as the reason to indulge my survivalist fantasies and weather the storm in a well-stocked fallout shelter buried in my back yard before emerging to rebuild civilization to my own liking, here in my parts the virus has proven to be little more than an inconvenience. The stores are still open, there's no shortage of goods now or in the foreseeable future, people including myself still go to work. Asides from public recreation venues being shut down, and reasonable restrictions imposed on socializing, life goes on.

So my special Covid supplies are limited to an extra bottle of hand disinfectant. Should the apocalypse truly arrive early, I'd be called up with the military anyway and could let my CO worry about the supplies.


----------



## Xander416 (Apr 16, 2020)

Most people seem more concerned about toilet paper than anything else, at least where I am. Food? No. Water? Nah. Medical supplies? Screw that. Seriously, toilet paper is the _only_ thing retailers are running out of.


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah.... I didn't just go out and buy this stuff. I've been keeping a 4-6 month supply of staples for years, now. I rotate the stock so that it's used, but I always refill that "savings account." Pasta, tons of canned goods, sugar, salt, rice, beans, various condiments, soap, shampoo, laundry detergent, etc. etc. ad infinitum.

BTW, I did the math, this morning. Covid is only .067% lethal, worldwide. That's less than just about _anything._


----------



## Irwin (Apr 16, 2020)

We got a fresh supply of snow last night.


----------



## Biro (Apr 16, 2020)

I got stared at with disgust and vitriol by a queue of shoppers waiting to go into Tesco as I stood talking to someone by his car even though I was 6ft away.  I could feel the hate.  I'll start coughing next time.  That will run the feckers.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 16, 2020)

It's almost funny that they think of their butts before their mouths, but who knows how the human mind works??


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Robbie (Apr 16, 2020)

Neetu, on Amazon they are selling easy to install bidets for those who don’t have toilet paper. Several companies made them for this pandemic, probably just to capitalize on it. Or perhaps they just want to help. You’re right. Who knows how the human mind works.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m good on TP, Robbie, I had enough before we went into this panic and I didn’t even bother to pick up more of it. But I know bidets, and they’re a good idea for larger bathrooms. There’s actually another method used in the East which requires just a simple installation of a thin shower type hose behind on next to the toilet, with a spray. It uses the same source for the water that comes to the toilet. It works quite well, but at this time, I dare say no plumber would make house calls! Unless there’s an emergency, of course.


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 16, 2020)

In Japan, they had _washlet_ toilet seats that retrofitted over a regular toilet. It required no extra plumbing, and only a gfci plug on the wall, beneath the tank, so the seat could plug in. The seat would heat, spray the bottom, or for ladies, also spray the front. They are amazing. I think there may be a company in Los Angeles, (probably Torrance, in Little Japan), but they are put out by Panasonic, I believe.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 16, 2020)

I’ve been told they have something similar in Turkey too. Many countries don’t actually rely very much on toilet paper. 



Amnesiac said:


> In Japan, they had _washlet_ toilet seats that retrofitted over a regular toilet. It required no extra plumbing, and only a gfci plug on the wall, beneath the tank, so the seat could plug in. The seat would heat, spray the bottom, or for ladies, also spray the front. They are amazing. I think there may be a company in Los Angeles, (probably Torrance, in Little Japan), but they are put out by Panasonic, I believe.


----------



## Robbie (Apr 16, 2020)

Good for you Foxee. Smart.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 16, 2020)

Robbie said:


> Good for you Foxee. Smart.


Wish I could take credit but I think it was mostly just what I learned from mom. Self-sufficiency-wise she makes me look like I'm just kidding around.


----------



## Robbie (Apr 16, 2020)

OMG. I hadn’t thought about needing a plumber. You’re right, who would make a house all now? I live in an apartment and they haven’t turned the AC on yet. Am glad we haven’t needed it.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 16, 2020)

Robbie said:


> OMG. I hadn’t thought about needing a plumber.


Friend of mine and her family are now quarantined in a house with no working toilet (it seems like there should be a joke in there about toilet paper hoarding but I'm outta mental juice for the day) and it looks like the bill for someone to dig it up and fix it will run close to $10,000. So they're using a porta-potty and trying to get her brother's backhoe fixed so that they can dig it up themselves.

Fun times.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 16, 2020)

Lol, Robbie, we don't like to think of them until we have to.  I'm glad you're safe and in an apartment complex.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 17, 2020)

Covid 19 supplies? We have plenty of covid if you are running short.  

Re wash versus wipe, a friend of mine who used to spend six months in India every year pointed out to me that people do not suffer with piles there, because they wash. It seems we all have them to some degree, they are only troublesome normally when irritated. I told a friend who was complaining and sometime later he said it was very true, 'Scrupulous cleanliness, works wonders, changed my life'.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 17, 2020)

Biro, the best and worst of human nature come out at times like this, doesn't it?


----------



## Neetu (Apr 17, 2020)

Ummmm, Olly, they DO suffer from piles. In fact, it is quite common so I doubt your friend has his information right. They do use water, that is true, but there are other causes for haemorrhoids.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 17, 2020)

Poor things!


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 17, 2020)

Laid off, laid on... LOL


----------



## Neetu (Apr 17, 2020)

Oops, sorry, Biro, my "poor things" was in response to the comment by Foxee about the friend. But yes, they are poor things, too. And lying down is kinda hard for them to do. 




Biro said:


> Exactly Neetu.  But the word on the streets is that they aren't taking it lying down.


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm sure they can inspire their members to rise up!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2020)

See the projection on Parliament yesterday?
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...R3C-YQ9_V4BINc1Y6OrBsYhu7HhnVivioJOzGDQzZ4dD7

The Govts. standard response is that this is an illegal and disrespectful act, go on, dare you to prosecute the doctors and nurses who appear on it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2020)

Biro said:


> Why aren't they providing the equipment Ollie?



A good question, several answers seem possible. It will reduce the NHS to a state where they can sell it off without too much fuss; they are incompetent; they don't want to spend the money. The one I don't accept is that it is not available, other countries are accessing it, Korea is handing out masks on the street for example. Personally I favour incompetence, "Well, I passed it on down the chain of command, don't blame me", but then I am naturally charitable.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2020)

Selling the NHS was started by Tony Blair, not some Conservative, and is well under way already. They call it 'Contracting out' and such like, but basically it is private medicine by the back door.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 18, 2020)

Fascinating. *So to get back to the OP*, what are YOU doing as far as COVID-19 supplies and workarounds?


----------



## PiP (Apr 18, 2020)

Twenty five years ago it caused Typhoid, yes?


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 18, 2020)

Kids and household mammals are plumping up nicely. (I have SO MANY recipes!)


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 18, 2020)

I can never eat a whole one, personally. S'okay. I like leftovers.


----------



## Winston (Apr 18, 2020)

At my work (a base with 12,000 employees), they handed out masks... twice.  For a whopping 2 hours each time.  For all three shifts.
A couple of days later, the base Commanding Officer sent out an email beginning with: "Now that we all have masks…"  Right.  You see, the government pretends to solve problems, then moves along.

So, what am I doing?  Providing my own masks and supplies for my family.  And, of course, planning for way beyond this.  I don't really need to buy "supplies", as we've taken care of that years ago.
I could detail what supplies and such, but I've done that before, and not many seemed to care.  It seems like people are caring more now.
Interesting.  

I did buy a case of Spam back in February.   Because I like it.  It'll go well with the 100 pounds of rice we have stored.


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 18, 2020)

Good job, Winston! And yes, the government always pretends to solve problems, then gives out medals, promotions, and pats on the back, and ass-kickings to those who don't "comply." LOL


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2020)

Be careful not to let weevils into that rice, Winston. Sometimes it comes with them, microwave is good.

My sister in law has been making masks. Her daughter was asthmatic and she has all these high quality left over vacuum cleaner filters that she incorporates in to them.



> then gives out medals, promotions, and pats on the back, and ass-kickings to those who don't "comply." LOL


My Dad was a science teacher in WWII and didn't bother with the rubbish 'civilian' gas mask. Got called up by his headmaster and said why should he carry something he knew wouldn't work. They threatened him with a charge of spreading despondency if he didn't carry it so he used the case for his sandwiches.   Some things never change.


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice to know, or maybe not-so-nice to know, that things are the same on that side of the pond too, Olly. /smh...... Government: Can't live with them, can't mount an armed insurrection... Ah well.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2020)

I am told that on a ventilator the patient needs to be in a state of induced coma, and that the hospitals are running out of the favoured drugs to do it with and having to use alternatives which can have side effects etc.  One would think this might have been foreseen when they were talking about a shortage of ventilators, it seems to be fire stopping rather than any sort of planned response.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 18, 2020)

PiP said:


> Twenty five years ago it caused Typhoid, yes?


About fifty five-sixty years ago there were a few cases in Harlow New Town when I lived there. Apparently it was from cooling the cans in river water and there being minute holes in the seal. However ordinary household supplies were safe, it was only in the very large cans used in catering or where it was sold sliced that enough pressure could build up to cause a leak.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 19, 2020)

Husband went to the store and made sure we were stocked up.




There is even ground beef from The Expensive Store.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 20, 2020)

I moved from the UK 26 years ago and even then, NHS was struggling and trust hospitals were being introduced and the option of private insurance to supplement the national health insurance. But there weren’t many takers then.


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 20, 2020)

Some Covid-19 supplies for the family came in the mail today. Cloth masks, disposable masks, small hand sanitizers and for some reason... a surprise free gift of snail cream. :shock:


----------



## Foxee (Apr 21, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> a surprise free gift of snail cream. :shock:
> View attachment 25724


Okay, I can't just blow right past that, it deserves some reflection!

What does the snail cream packaging say it's good for?! (other than Biro's youthful face and gastropodal tendencies)

And you got ULTRA snail cream, too! More snails than ever!


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 21, 2020)

Foxee said:


> Okay, I can't just blow right past that, it deserves some reflection!
> 
> What does the snail cream packaging say it's good for?! (other than Biro's youthful face and gastropodal tendencies)
> 
> And you got ULTRA snail cream, too! More snails than ever!



I don't know! Everything else is written in Chinese.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 21, 2020)

I've discovered that my natural inclination to be "tight as Dick's hat band" runs smack dab in to our need to stock up on groceries.  My Scottish heritage I guess. Anyway, our small rural country has yet to have a case of Covid-19.  Maybe all these rednecks around here aren't so dumb after all.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 21, 2020)

Snails are smooth and slinky and slow.....


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 21, 2020)

Ugh, guess I gotta cover the gray myself now with boxed hair dye. My poor husband looks like Mr. Muffin Head after the home haircut I gave him the other day.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 22, 2020)

You have company, Ma'am.  I have to do the same!


----------



## Irwin (Apr 22, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Ugh, guess I gotta cover the gray myself now with boxed hair dye. My poor husband looks like Mr. Muffin Head after the home haircut I gave him the other day.



Yeah, I was wondering how people were getting haircuts these days. I'm in need of one and I might have to get my wife to cut mine. It's either that or risk my life going to Great Clips. I guess a third option is just to let it grow and put it in a ponytail.


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 22, 2020)

Neetu said:


> Snails are smooth and slinky and slow.....



And they are tasty on egg salad sandwiches. Kind of a zesty crunch and _squish_....


----------



## Neetu (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe the third option will give you a chance to get a 'NEW LOOK'...


----------



## Neetu (Apr 22, 2020)

Bon appetit! All yours!




Amnesiac said:


> And they are tasty on egg salad sandwiches. Kind of a zesty crunch and _squish_....


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 22, 2020)

Snails are tasty!
Snails are neat!
A refreshing snail salad
Really can't be beat!


----------



## Foxee (Apr 22, 2020)

*hunts for the no-thank-you button...*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 22, 2020)

A baby snail reduced a whole bunch of my kale seedlings to stalks. Luckily I had good germination and noticed in time, so I still have plenty potted on. We will have greens.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 22, 2020)

And are they cheap?


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 22, 2020)

Depends on how big your bucket is, I suppose.


----------



## Neetu (Apr 23, 2020)

In the US, bigger buckets come cheaper. . Still doesn’t tempt me - no creepy crawlies  for me! 



Amnesiac said:


> Depends on how big your bucket is, I suppose.


----------



## Xander416 (Apr 23, 2020)

Neetu said:


> Still doesn’t tempt me - no creepy crawlies  for me!


Awww, but look how cute and cuddly they are!


----------



## Neetu (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, but not in my mouth!




Xander416 said:


> Awww, but look how cute and cuddly they are!


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 24, 2020)

When this is all over, I'm really going to miss just waving at my neighbors from a distance.


----------



## Winston (Apr 25, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> When this is all over, I'm really going to miss just waving at my neighbors from a distance.



Okay "Wilson".  Just never show your whole face from behind the fence.

My "supplies" are growing nicely in the back yard at this moment.  I'll probably get two harvests out of my potato beds before the end of Fall.


----------



## dale (Apr 25, 2020)

i've made sure to keep at least three 5 liter boxes of wine unopened and in storage at all times. in case there's a wine shortage.
that way, if there IS a wine shortage? i'll have plenty of time to start making it homemade. as far as toilet paper? pfft. ain't too concerned about it.
there's cats around here. i figure a smart person can just wipe their ass with a cat if need be. they always lick themselves clean and then you got a 
brand new roll walking around. and food doesn't really concern me. the wine and cats have plenty of nutrition in them, if it comes to that.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 26, 2020)

Biro said:


> I see the lock down is starting to affect us.
> 
> Having multiple bottles of wine in the house and deliberately not drinking them.  Then wiping your arse with a cat.  Things are going to get very interesting soon I think.:stupid:



No, that's our Dale, he's always been that way. That is just what he has put aside, there will be a current box that he is drinking


----------



## Winston (May 10, 2020)

With the pending disruption in our food supply, We decided to add one more item to our supplies:

https://www.augasonfarms.com/Dried-Whole-Egg-Powder-5-00173-upc-078716001734

All of our standard sources of protein (beef, chicken and pork) are lagging, and availability will be limited.  And prices will be going up.  The 4 gallons of dried eggs will last up to 10 years.  It's a chunk of money, but cheaper if you go in with a friend.  It does equate to pennies per serving.  Amazon wanted $160 USD for the bucket, but Walmart online delivered for $130.    
There is a smaller #10 can that goes for only $35, but they look to be sold out everywhere.  
I miss our chickens, but this is quite a bit easier.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 10, 2020)

My Dad used to tell a story about my maternal grandmother before the war. When Chamberlin came back from seeing Hitler she went to see a cousin who was in the grocery business and ordered a 112lb sack of sugar. He thought she was crazy, "The prime minister just told us peace in our time". "It came in very handy over the next few years. Sensible woman your grandmother" Dad would say.


----------



## Foxee (May 10, 2020)

So we've decided to get into raising rabbits.


----------



## Foxee (May 10, 2020)

That's exactly how high we intend to raise them, Biro! Another plus is that rabbits are silent as a general rule unlike chickens or goats. I'm still in research-mode.


----------



## Winston (May 11, 2020)

Foxee said:


> So we've decided to get into raising rabbits.



Hope you'll be okay with butchering Thumper.  It's harder to kill the cute animals.
A friend of mine did that for a few years.  He had so much rabbit meat, the family got sick of eating it.  Good problem to have, I suppose.


----------



## Ma'am (May 11, 2020)

We rarely eat animal products anymore and are on the move now as well, so no big stock ups of any kind here currently. But I used to keep six months to a year or so worth of food and other supplies in the house and will probably get back to it again once we get settled in again. I started it when I had little kids, not much money and lived far from the stores. (I had heard somewhere at the time that Mormons were required to and thought, wow, that's a great idea). The pandemic is a reminder that you can't always count on being able to zip out and get whatever you need. Extra security is lovely.


----------



## Ma'am (May 11, 2020)

... And then there's gold, for if it all goes to hell in a handbasket. The Perth Mint, for ex.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2020)

Winston said:


> Hope you'll be okay with butchering Thumper.  It's harder to kill the cute animals.
> A friend of mine did that for a few years.  He had so much rabbit meat, the family got sick of eating it.  Good problem to have, I suppose.


Least favorite phase of the operation and it's most likely that my husband will do that part for the most part. If I end up without him for some reason then I have to do what I have to do. Even if the food supply stays strong rabbit is a lean specialty meat that is good for trading.

A later phase of the operation, once I'm confident with keeping rabbits, would be to have an angora or two for fiber production.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2020)

I wouldn't start into anything like this without researching it first. Already have a pretty good idea what I'm getting into. For sure it's not the same experience as a package of meat at the grocery store.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2020)

Good info! A fence is finally something we have to address as we have neighbors on all sides (and they are nebby!). My mom has chickens and is a steady source of eggs. I do most of my gardening efforts at her place as she is a fantastic veteran gardener and we do canning and freeze the produce. My brother raises pigs. Most of our friends hunt deer and turkeys. Rabbits are a bit of diversity.

I'm choosing to start with rabbits (though I'm not saying I'd never get some hens) largely because they're quiet. I miss the days when I lived on more acreage and we had a cow, horses, a dog and a pet goat (and even a honeybee hive for a while). If any of them made noise or wandered into the neighbors' yard it's just what they did. In my current neighborhood animal noises are potentially a bigger deal.


----------



## dither (May 12, 2020)

"nebby" ?


----------



## petergrimes (May 12, 2020)

Dither (how you been mate long time) when Foxee used the word nebby it may be one unfamiliar to you. But do not fear for I have expertise in this area. I, as a 35 year old single male who has never grown up, am a big fan of Nintendo and Pokémon games. Nebby is a Pokémon (and main character) from the games Pokémon Sun and Moon. He is a castaway thrown from his realm, helped by a young girl called Lilly and is pretty useless apart from being able to teleport when frightened. However as the game progresses he evolves and becomes immensely powerful. This is of course I'm sure what Foxee was referring to (no need to thank me Foxee), his new neighbours are obviously big pokemon fans and have been playing pokemon go in he garden only to find nebby there. See, an easy simple rational explanation. All the best guys PG


----------



## Foxee (May 12, 2020)

Sorry, Dither! 

Well, Peter, I'll say that is a highly imaginative explanation and it breaks my heart to shatter it but that is why I exist. (surprise!) "Nebby" is a Pittsburgh slang term for being nosy or a busybody.

Like, y'know, the neighbors from down the street that don't ever talk to us unless we try to build something. And then suddenly they're in my yard talking to my contractor and looking for my posted permit. That's none of their business. Nebby.

I'm Pokemon illiterate in spite of my children's attempts to educate me.


----------



## dither (May 13, 2020)

Thanks Foxee, guess I've got nebby neighbours, but then, haven't most people?


----------



## River Rose (May 13, 2020)

dither said:


> Thanks Foxee, guess I've got nebby neighbours, but then, haven't most people?


Yes... always creepin. Lol.


----------



## Foxee (May 13, 2020)

dither said:


> Thanks Foxee, guess I've got nebby neighbours, but then, haven't most people?


I think if you have a neighbor the potential for nebbiness exists! Even well-meaning. I'm hemmed in on every side by neighbors...something that didn't seem like a bad idea at first and now has me wanting to just put the privacy fence up. Robert Frost said that good fences make good neighbors and I totally agree with this. Thankfully I have pretty nice neighbors overall, I just would like to be able to be out grilling or planting or whatever without having to have a bellowed conversation.

NEIGHBOR: "YA GRILLIN', HUH? MAKE ANY FOR ME?" 

ME (tries to think of something witty to say and gives up): "SORRY, DIDN'T THINK OF THAT!"

NEIGHBOR: "YA WANT ANY OF THESE GREEN ONIONS?"

ME: "UH, SURE, OKAY. THANKS."

NEIGHBOR: "JUST C'MON OVER AND GET THEM! OR SEND THE KIDS!"

ETC.

Thing is, I hate yelling. Unless I'm mad. I just want to be able to quietly enjoy my backyard. A convo as long as the one above, carried on fortissimo, actually kind of wears me out.


----------



## Gumby (May 13, 2020)

Which is why I love living in the woods. No nebby neighbors lookin', yellin', poke-nosin' around. Of course, the down side is that we could be murdered in our beds and someone might not know it for a week or so...


----------



## Gofa (May 16, 2020)

I read this on the internet   It must be true


In fact, there is now some evidence from France that smokers are at a lower risk: a trial is now underway giving non-smokers nicotine patches.


For you people who gave up smoking being told you would live longer


Oh Dear
How sad 
Never mind


----------



## Gofa (May 16, 2020)

Gumby said:


> Which is why I love living in the woods. No nebby neighbors lookin', yellin', poke-nosin' around. Of course, the down side is that we could be murdered in our beds and someone might not know it for a week or so...



look on the bright side if you were murdered and then cut up and put in the freezer someone might never know 
and when the new owner has a meet and greet barbeque for all your neighbors you really do become part of the community


----------



## Gumby (May 16, 2020)

I guess that's one way of 'joining in'... if only for a very short while...


----------

